
The Great Laptop Stagnation – 500ish Words - colinscape
https://500ish.com/the-great-laptop-stagnation-710811fb27a8
======
fpoling
Does anybody have positive comments on TouchBar of the new MacBook Pro? So far
I have read at best neutral reviews. This is very different from touchpad on
new Macs. All reviews consistently have been praising it and that matches my
personal experience.

------
itchyjunk
I am also saddened by the lack of price drop in laptops over the past few
years. The devices I saw for around $1k last year is still around $1k.

On top of that, I saw some intel Pentium processors in some WalMart laptop.
Whats happening? they found some processors while cleaning a warehouse or
something? I wonder if all the laptop makers got inside a room and decided not
to compete as much anymore. Not at least they sell the stuff they already
have.

